# What tropical fish work well in hard, high Ph water?



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I have hard water (not quite sure how hard, but any attempt to lower the Ph is in vain) with a Ph somewhere around 8.0 (again I am not sure of the exact level since I bought a normal-range Ph test kit and the water is darker than the darkest blue). 

What type of test do I need to determine the hardness of the water? I know I also need to get a high-range Ph test kit.

What kind of tropical fish do well in such high, hard water levels? I have a 55-gallon tank that currently houses a female betta, a male swordtail, a young angelfish, 1 cory cat, 1 giant danio, and four zebra danios. I have lost 2 angelfish and five swordtails already, and I think it has to do with the high Ph. 

I know that cichlids like hard water with a ph about 7.5 or so, but the only cichlids I really like (besides angelfish and discus, LOL) are oscars.

Are there any other types that would mesh well with my tap water?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If you wish to keep Lake Tanganyikan cichlids, this will mean removal of the current fish in your tank. They can readily tolerate your water conditions. High oxygen level is strictly recommended.


----------



## aquathena (Jun 2, 2007)

Alot of Livebearers like Platies, Mollies, and Swordtails are very hardy and survive in high Ph. What kind of fish are you looking for, exactly?


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not too picky about what kind of fish I want. Oddly enough, I have had no end of problems with swordtails...so maybe my hard water and high PH are not the cause. 

I might end up switching to cichlids - but I will be sure to find new homes for my current fish first.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

What water testkit are you using? If you don't have one, I would recommend an API Master test. It will come with a high pH test. The basic pH testkit only goes up to 7.6 so anything above that will show up as blue. The high pH will show from 7.4 up.

Also, how are your other params such as ammonia, nitrites and nitrates?


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I use API test kits, though I bought them individually rather than the master test set. Does the pet store sell an individual high-range Ph test? I could not find one at Petco. My ammonia and nitrites are at zero, and I think my nitrates get up to about .25ppm before I do my weekly water change.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

They should. I know they carry a number of different tests individually and vaguely remember seeing the high pH kit at my LFS.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Julie's Julies said:


> Does the pet store sell an individual high-range Ph test? I could not find one at Petco.


Most will. Try a lfs rather than PetCo if you don't have any luck there.


----------

